# Flights to Marbella



## travelplanner70 (Sep 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the cheapest and fastest way to get from the East coast to Marbella?   And, if I am going next August, when is the best time to buy the tickets?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Art (Sep 29, 2008)

jo-jo

When we went to Marbella a few years back (we live in Buffalo, too), we found the best deals to be from flying out of Toronto.

Rather than flying into Marbella (don't even know if there is an airport there), we flew into Malaga which is about 35 miles away.

I know that one way we connected through Madrid; don't recall if we had the same connection the other direction.

Any flights out of Buffalo to Marbella will involve at least two transfers each way; Toronto routing can cut that to one transfer each way.

Art


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 30, 2008)

You will have to fly into Malaga, then drive down to Marbella (not that far).

When we did it, we flew on AirFrance....we had a direct flight to Paris from Detroit then flew from Paris to Malaga.  We got double NWA FF miles as a special "AirTeam" promotion with AirFrance.

I looked at Iberia Airlines as they had slightly cheaper rates, but heard many many warnings from people that had not found their service satisfactory for one reason or another.  Also, they tended to make a lot of connections, and we wanted to keep it as easy as possible as it seems every time you make another connection in another country it opens you up for all sorts of delays and cancellations of flights.

Do be careful if you book via Toronto with a connector then to the USA on the way home.  You need to give yourself a looooooong connection time.  We found this out the hard way when we missed a connecting flight on our flight from Palermo to Milan to Toronto to Detroit.......a 3 hour connection time didn't do it.  You have to pick up your luggage in Toronto, go through customs, go to a new terminal with your luggage, go through USA customs, recheck your luggage and board your plane.  YIKES!  It takes a long time and I won't connect through Canada again.


----------



## Art (Sep 30, 2008)

hibblen

For us Buffalo people, Toronto was the originating and finishing point, so connecting flights were not a problem.  All we had was about a 90 mile drive home.

Art


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 1, 2008)

Probably one of the cheapest ways is to get a cheap ticket to someplace in Europe and then a Low Cost Carrier to your final destination. I always do that using FF miles to get across the Atlantic and then a LCC to my final destination if my FF Miles do not get me there directly.

Two places to find LCC's in Europe are www.skyscanner.net and www.whichbudget.com.

They cover US to Europe as well. www.farecompare.com is another good site I use.

Cheers


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 1, 2008)

Then Toronto would be a great option!  And that would be so much faster to drive from Toronto than to try to make a connecting flight!

Don't you wish Canadian $$ was still less than American to make those even better?!?!


----------

